# Wall of fame



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

The wall of shame is pretty awesome but how about we talk about some of those things we've seen that make us feel like the incompetent ones in the carpentry game. This is one I was looking at yesterday and going over it with my dad... Pretty amazing staircase and done with crude hand tools in 1877. Here's the story of it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loretto_Chapel

Dude, walks up and builds this in 3 months, pretty sick.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazing work of functional art and an even more amazing story, especially considering how isolated that part of the west was in the 1870's.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Definitely above my pay grade 

Must have right angles in the equation somewhere or I'm out of it


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Definitely above my pay grade
> 
> Must have right angles in the equation somewhere or I'm out of it


Plenty of right angles... stair treads to risers...


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Beautiful work. Wiki cites the hand rail being an addition later on.


----------



## keith mathewson (Nov 25, 2007)

There are certain stairbuilders who feel that the stair was made in France or somewhere on the east coast and shipped by sea/rail and assembled onsite. They point to the fact that it was designed in France, the wood is non-native and the worker who showed up looking for work was french. 

It is my understanding that the owners will not let anybody test the materials or look under the bottom to determine construction technique. I did a mock-up of the suspected construction method for a stairbuilders convection a few years ago and once the materials were formed the assembly is pretty straight forward. The internal cross blocking makes the center stringer self supporting.

The person who was indeed skilled was the handrailer who came by a few years later.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

keith mathewson said:


> There are certain stairbuilders who feel that the stair was made in France or somewhere on the east coast and shipped by sea/rail and assembled onsite. They point to the fact that it was designed in France, the wood is non-native and the worker who showed up looking for work was french.
> 
> It is my understanding that the owners will not let anybody test the materials or look under the bottom to determine construction technique. I did a mock-up of the suspected construction method for a stairbuilders convection a few years ago and once the materials were formed the assembly is pretty straight forward. The internal cross blocking makes the center stringer self supporting.
> 
> The person who was indeed skilled was the handrailer who came by a few years later.


What was the multiplier you came up with for the inside helix? I played with it for a while before I figured it out (I think) and after I got that I stopped because figuring out the base for a lateral load posed a new problem. Obviously I had to make a couple guestimates because I didn't have figures but it was kind of fun.

I love round projects and might get a chance to build something somewhat similar next year (not a 720° more like 270 but still awesome).


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I object to the hand tools being considered crude.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my pride and joy. I help build this prison (Donavan State) in 1987. I was there 2 years. Isn't she a beaut! :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's my pride and joy. I help build this prison (Donavan State) in 1987. I was there 2 years. Isn't she a beaut! :laughing:


Hah! I hung all the doors in one in Martin county Fl... damned things are HEAVY! Changed glass from tempered to bullet proof in Sarasota jail. They are depressing places.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Hah! I hung all the doors in one in Martin county Fl... damned things are HEAVY! Changed glass from tempered to bullet proof in Sarasota jail. They are depressing places.


My name is written on the slab edge of the license pressing building. I was young and didn't think, but that could've been a criminal offense. I mean they wouldn't have to look far to know who it was. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My name is written on the slab edge of the license pressing building. I was young and didn't think, but that could've been a criminal offense. I mean they wouldn't have to look far to know who it was. :laughing:


There's probably some guy who has been there since '88 who is now obsessed with you. His parole hearing is next week. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember getting called into the office of my company. I hadn't payed a traffic ticket and the background check found it. My company paid it and took it out of my check. it was a prevailing wage job. I don't know why I didn't pay it. young and stupid. I was making 23 bucks an hour. that was a lot in 1987.

as a laborer I might add.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Plenty of right angles... stair treads to risers...


I was just chittin...It's easy. Establish a center line and use the octagon scale on your framing square. Should be nothing to it 

If you don't know how to use the octagon scale, Texas Instruments makes a fine scientific calculator 

Next I'll demonstrate how I get water to run uphill


----------

